# Sheldon - INTJ/INTP?



## SoManyThinks (Jan 7, 2014)

Just something random that popped up in my head. I've been wondering if Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory is INTJ/INTP. Or perhaps, something else?


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

It's hard to tell because he has Asperger's.

I'd say an odd mixture of ISTJ and INTJ.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

Upfront, not a fan of the show so I just watched random clips of him, specifically this video.





He seems like an INTJ to me from what I've seen.


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

The character seems like an inconsistent and unrealistic person so trying to categorizing him as predominately one type probably isn't going to work out very well. That being said, there doesn't seem to be much intuition in the Sheldon character so maybe a Sensor? He's definitely an introvert and a thinker, so ISTx? My guess is an ISTJ academic with super hero intelligence.


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

ponder said:


> It's hard to tell because he has Asperger's.
> 
> I'd say an odd mixture of ISTJ and INTJ.


Asperger syndrome seems to fit the character fairly well and explains a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

He is uncertain in foreign situations. (Inferior Ne, or Asperger's)
He obsesses over minor details. (Inferior Se, or Asperger's)
He prefers the familiar. (Si, or Asperger's)
This is difficult...

He seems to prefer constructive intellect over critical intellect, suggesting Te. Whenever he shoots something down, he can always offer his own (better) alternative. He is also very emotionally void, and hates close contact (I've seen many ISTJs like this). He has a favorite spot, a detailed schedule... all indicative of SiTe. I'm gonna say... ENFP. Yup, Sheldon is definitely ENFP. :tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Methinks INTJ. My ENTP aquaintance told me I'm just like him, all i needed was a Penny. I just looked at her with a smirk. Then she hit me


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Definitely ISTJ. Sheldon often takes things very literally, which hints at poorly developed intuition. Definitely a thinker, and he's not afraid to hurt anyone's feelings or rely on emotions when making decisions. Lastly, definitely judging, as he is very consistent in his habits and has to have things "just so".


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTP. That inferior Fe bro. I don't even understand why people think he's even close to being an INTJ. You guys don't know wtf an INTJ is. At least the ISTJ suggestion is reasonable because he's definitely Si-heavy.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

He's an INTJ with asperger syndrome, don't over-think this


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

Chest said:


> He's an INTJ with asperger syndrome, don't over-think this


He's an ISTJ with asperger syndrome, let's over-think this


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> INTP. That inferior Fe bro. I don't even understand why people think he's even close to being an INTJ. You guys don't know wtf an INTJ is. At least the ISTJ suggestion is reasonable because he's definitely Si-heavy.


I agree. I wonder how people who have met INTJs would ever draw such an association. Not at all. He is uptight and persnickety and thus INTJ? Nah. More likely Ti/Si in that case. 

INTP is the correct choice, though he is obviously not a normal example of the type. 

This was discussed in another thread, recently.

Also, I totally have a spot... and have actually looked at someone for a long moment before saying... ".... because it's my spot." I said that, of course, because it was, in fact, my spot. Who sits in someone else's clearly delineated and defined chosen spot? Do I sit in YOUR spot? If you don't have a spot, that is not any of my concern. Willy-nilly spot-grabbing may be fun for some, but I have no intention of sitting at an awkward or uncomfortable angle simply because you happened to decide that you wanted to sit in the place that I have thoroughly vetted as an ideal location for my particular tastes. It is nothing to you, and everything to me. GET OUT OF MY SPOT!

I am not joking. Ti/Si/Fe - think about it.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

hanzer said:


> He's an ISTJ with asperger syndrome, let's over-think this


ok, you know those amazing discoveries that comes to him while looking at ball pool? I believe that's Ni

mix that with aspergers leads people to think he may be ISTJ, but he's not...another thing is that he's heavy on Te the whole show he exhibits almost pure Te and occasionally Fi when he's with his mother so I don't think he's INTP either

another problem is that sheldon said once he has eidetic memory, which can be confused with Si too so...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Chest said:


> ok, you know those amazing discoveries that comes to him while looking at ball pool? I believe that's Ni


Ti. Maybe with some Ne. Not Ni. You want to know what Ni is? I've posted quite a lot about it recently:


* *






ephemereality said:


> Actually, I do experience a lot of things in terms of "vibes" because language isn't sufficient to really convey the actual experience which would be closer to "impression" but it's not nearly that detached because it's so viscerally felt along the lines of what Jung called body enervations. It leaves an impression behind that I can experience or pick up on. Vibes can also be felt in various ways such as good vibes, bad vibes etc. but I wonder if that's not more related to feeling tones then.
> 
> The stronger the impression is, the more strongly it is felt also. I think what's different between Ni and Si impressions is that I cannot articulate mine by comparing it to something else that I have experienced or observed in the past. The best video example I keep using because it's well, just that damn good, is this one:
> 
> ...








> mix that with aspergers leads people to think he may be ISTJ, but he's not...another thing is that he's heavy on Te


Nothing Te about the guy to be quite honest. He's all pure fucking Ti.



> the whole show he exhibits almost pure Te and occasionally Fi when he's with his mother so I don't think he's INTP either


Show me one scene where he's "pure Te".



> another problem is that sheldon said once he has eidetic memory, which can be confused with Si too so...


Memory =/= Si recall.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I agree. I wonder how people who have met INTJs would ever draw such an association. Not at all. He is uptight and persnickety and thus INTJ? Nah. More likely Ti/Si in that case.
> 
> INTP is the correct choice, though he is obviously not a normal example of the type.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I actually can see Fe. He does seem out of touch with his own personal emotional states. However, I also see Te. He is very rule and structure oriented, big on following 'proper' methods, and big on empiricism.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> Nothing Te about the guy to be quite honest. He's all pure fucking Ti.
> .


well sir I'll have to highly disagree with that, I'll show you scenes where he uses Te just give me a momment


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

His 'proper' methods could also be Fe and Si... as in the case of more schoolmarm-y SFJs. What makes it proper? What motivates the rules? 

In what way is he empirical outside of what would be necessary of a scientific discipline? Tying Te to empiricism is sometimes misleading.... often as not, empiricism is a valued requirement of an INTP... just not always in and of itself. When your work is peer reviewed, suddenly empiricism becomes a big deal. I don't think he is more empirical than, say, Einstein, per se. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

arkigos said:


> His 'proper' methods could also be Fe and Si... as in the case of more schoolmarm-y SFJs. What makes it proper? What motivates the rules?
> 
> In what way is he empirical outside of what would be necessary of a scientific discipline? Tying Te to empiricism is sometimes misleading.... often as not, empiricism is a valued requirement of an INTP... just not always in and of itself. When your work is peer reviewed, suddenly empiricism becomes a big deal. I don't think he is more empirical than, say, Einstein, per se. Unless I am missing something.


Einstein based many of his works on merely 'it just feels right', and rejected things that felt 'wrong'. Sheldon would never do this. He does happen to exhibit Ti in his intense critical attitude towards things he disagrees with, focusing more on analysis than synthesis. I think this is an issue of an INTP character being portrayed by an ISTJ, or something similar.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Hmmm... I actually can see Fe. He does seem out of touch with his own personal emotional states. However, I also see Te. He is very rule and structure oriented, big on following 'proper' methods, and big on empiricism.


See, they are Te-stereotypes. I am not big on rules and structure. I fucking suck at structure to be honest. Not as poorly as my ESFP girlfriend, she keeps complaining about it, and I can create rules for myself and others to follow if I must, but as a whole? Not really. I'm a very unstructured person. I'm also very much against empiricism as a scientific and philosophical method. Throughout my university studies, teachers usually complained over my lack of sources in my papers. I am very sure of being a Te-type. Empirical science is honestly more of an sensor-thing to think, this need to physically validate a theory. In particular I'd argue it's Si-derived over Ni. I care about concepts and symbols. That's why I was drawn into symbol anthropology because it's the perfect method of how to make sense of the world to me, anyway. 



> I think this is an issue of an INTP character being portrayed by an ISTJ, or something similar.


I might opine that you might argue the other way around then. He does weird Fe smiles sometimes and I think that would be very difficult for an Fi-valuing actor, personally. I know I couldn't do it even if my life hinged on it. It's like Michael C. Hall when acting as Dexter. He doesn't do it a lot but when he does it he lights up just the way my awkward INTP dad does too. They're not as bad as someone like say, Data from Star Trek, but do they have it? Yes.

Now, if there's an actor who acted contrary to his type it's Jim Carrey in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. The character was written as an INTJ, Carrey is an ENTP. It was noticeable in some scenes because Carrey became zany like you see ENTPs do it. He had issues capturing the subtlety of Fi emotions sometimes.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> See, they are Te-stereotypes. I am not big on rules and structure. I fucking suck at structure to be honest. Not as poorly as my ESFP girlfriend, she keeps complaining about it, and I can create rules for myself and others to follow if I must, but as a whole? Not really. I'm a very unstructured person. I'm also very much against empiricism as a scientific and philosophical method. Throughout my university studies, teachers usually complained over my lack of sources in my papers. I am very sure of being a Te-type. Empirical science is honestly more of an sensor-thing to think, this need to physically validate a theory. In particular I'd argue it's Si-derived over Ni. I care about concepts and symbols. That's why I was drawn into symbol anthropology because it's the perfect method of how to make sense of the world to me, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I might opine that you might argue the other way around then. He does weird Fe smiles sometimes and I think that would be very difficult for an Fi-valuing actor, personally. I know I couldn't do it even if my life hinged on it. It's like Michael C. Hall when acting as Dexter. He doesn't do it a lot but when he does it he lights up just the way my awkward INTP dad does too. They're not as bad as someone like say, Data from Star Trek, but do they have it? Yes.


I haven't taken the time to observe his body language... does he do the Ti curled hands thing?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

He's blatantly a super-genius INTP with aspergers and a little OCD. Outside of aspergers coming across similarly to the INTJ stereotype, he's nothing like an INTJ. The approach he takes to his career is pure Ti, and it's even a stereotypically INTP career.



TheINFJ said:


> Definitely ISTJ. Sheldon often takes things very literally, which hints at poorly developed intuition. Definitely a thinker, and he's not afraid to hurt anyone's feelings or rely on emotions when making decisions. Lastly, definitely judging, as he is very consistent in his habits and has to have things "just so".


All of this is asperger syndrome, and you're spouting ISTJ stereotypes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> I haven't taken the time to observe his body language... does he do the Ti curled hands thing?


I don't know, but he's definitely rigid in his body language like J-doms are. I really don't follow the show as I absolutely hate it.

Anyway, I'm watching the vid someone linked and he's like my fucking dad who I know for a fact is an INTP because that Fe is just impossible to mistake when he decides to show it which is like never, likely because it's so damn awkward lol. Maybe not as OCD and minus the potential Aspbergers, but yes. It's very subdued, I agree, and this does complicate the typing of him, but it's unmistakable.

Look at the way he expresses his Feeling function. The scene at 6:50-ish is actually a very good example. It's very Fe-driven. Notice he tries to include everyone, create an emotional collective. Reminds me of that INTP maths teacher I had for a while last year. Awkward as fuck too in a similar way. He would even personally refer to you by your names etc, and wouldn't exclude anyone. He made very sure of that. He reminds me of this guy who is an ENTP:






I don't know why, but inferior Fe, especially INTPs, all has this certain timbre to it. It sounds a little moany or whiny. I suppose the way arkigos put it, "mother hen-like". Once you know how to identify it it's just unmistakable. You hear it in the scene after the 6:50 one at 7:01 and again in the scene after. Both of them expressing a clusterfuck of Fe gush between each other.

To be honest, say what you will about INTPs as a whole but inferior FeSi is actually what makes me happy I'm not one. At least I don't have to suffer the extreme sense of social awkwardness that inferior Fe brings XD I suppose I can be awkward too but at least I don't give as much of a fuck about how others receive me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

He seems quite forthright to be an INTP. I never heard of an INTP who forces his opinions out like this, doesn't seem very inferior Fe after all. He's more likely mentally ill but the problem with that is that the show's creator and his character do not attest to that. However other characters in the show have called him mentally ill. Either he has a disorder or he a real jackass of an INTP. It doesn't really follow anything I know about INTPs or extroverted perceivers in general to act like that. I mean I see little Ne, what I see is a T and Ti isn't something you just see right away. I can think of so many type descriptions which will say "INTPs will blend in if they aren't too socially awkward" or "their celebral rational side may go unnoticed unless one manages to see their writings." I think the first thing you'd see with an INTP is maybe some ironic humor, question posing or critique, you'd see Ne with some Fe. An INTP takes what's handed to him and analyzes it, not shoot it down with his own opinions. Keyword for Ps: reactive and even if they are technically dominant J types, I'd argue this would be less clear and internal. Ti in an INTP is concealed just like the Fi of an INFP.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Sheldon using Te with a tiny bit of Fi:


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_Chest_






Melodrama and big ostentatious judgments... that clip is very much Ti/Fe. Did you think Te because he said Science is a fact? Science isn't opinion, it IS fact. Lots of NTPs say that (Bill Nye, Neil Degrasse Tyson, Dawkins, Einstein, etc, etc). It is the focus on absolute concise thought that indicates Ti... where Te is actually more inclined to shrug something like that off... Ti would be inclined to put a point on it, to push it.... even obsessively. 






"Leonard, you are a friend.. and friends support their friends." <---- So very Fe and Ti. You fit the definition, the broad strokes value applies... I will therefore act accordingly. That is Star Trek's Data through and through. 

He then nitpicks, because he must. When the girl leaves, I can absolutely predict what he will do.... either relish his own rightness, or offer some shallow and pedantic consolation prize to Leonard as 'comfort'. That is exactly how we think. It's how we treat ourselves, actually... absolute reason, overly-objective consolation. All Fe are this way - totally extraverted and objective. 






I have argued at great length... GREAT LENGTH... about whether there are shades of black. Spoiler alert: there are not. 






Uh... wait, no. Te/Fi types are not like this at all. Again, reliance on social norms and broad strokes valuation... subjected to impractical but self-contained logical conclusions. Te/Fi will show more nuance than this. They are more........................ fair ..... it feels more fair... though though it might be brusque. I visit an INTJ friends house all the time, and he has never offered me anything... but probably wouldn't bat an eye if I took something myself. He even eats in front of me sometimes. I guess he figures that if I want something, I'll ask. Every time he does it, I think "How rude!' .. where are his manners?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SoManyThinks said:


> Just something random that popped up in my head. I've been wondering if Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory is INTJ/INTP. Or perhaps, something else?



I'm going with INTP. They can be massively territorial about their "space." 

MBTI truths: The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

I initially set his type as an INTJ but I officially want to change to INTP roud: Even ENTP makes more sense than INTJ, to be honest. He is not nitpicking, controlling, etc. etc. because he cares about efficiency, or because his thoughts are focused outwardly, or whatever. Sheldon is Sheldon because he always and exclusively does what _makes sense_ (for him).


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

this is what I consider a Ti-Fe user:


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Chest said:


> this is what I consider a Ti-Fe user:


Definitely Ti-Fe. However, I get a strong sense of Se from this guy. So much troubleshooting. So much hyperfocus on the reality of the process. ISTP, perhaps?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

dinkytown said:


> Definitely Ti-Fe. However, I get a strong sense of Se from this guy. So much troubleshooting. So much hyperfocus on the reality of the process. ISTP, perhaps?


possibly, the guy is known for having hobbies outside programming like rockets, driving fast cars and practicing martial arts. I always thought INTP but maybe ISTP is right


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Chest said:


> this is what I consider a Ti-Fe user:


Definitely not an INTP.

I am not sure. I'd like other opinions on this..but when someone just goes on and on and on like this:

I figured this out, and then I figured this out, and then this person did this and I thought it was smart, then this person did this and it obviously wasn't smart, and then I figured this out and then I had this problem but I figured it out...

It strikes me as Te.

I zoned that guy out so hard. I just want to scream "STOP!" until he stops freaking talking.. then say, "Okay, so what was the problem? At it's core? What were the concepts involved?" There is an urge to get to the bottom of it, the essence, the core, to cut out all the crap and approach it as an abstract system.

INTP:





That guy in that DOOM video reminds me of an ESTJ in my office when he just talks about EVERYTHING, none of which matters... lightly touching on this and that and this and that.... and statements about every single thing... and by brain can't follow it. It's all shallow extraverted critical statements and a list of endless exceptions and problems piling up to forever. Just today an ESTJ guy recounted his ComicCon experience and I wanted to blow my brains out. Like, 15 minutes alone on why getting a VIP pass is necessary, rip with anecdote. It feels like a cluttered room. I just want to take everything out of it and leave it empty and clean and crystalline.... and then say, "Okay, now, what is the core of the problem? Let's think this through."

Ti operates in a void, not in this maelstrom. He abstracted nothing. He talked about stuff and problems without ceasing. 

Maybe I am wrong and it is somehow ISTP... but I'd guess Te-dom, actually. I could be totally wrong, but that is the impression I have. 

Lots of talk radio people are Te-doms. Trust me, they can talk.

For example, compare those two to Mark Zuckerberg... who is a Te (he starts talking at around 1:00):


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd cast my vote for INTJ. He needs rigid structure and none of the INTPs I know are that anal about it (to be fair, none of the INTJs I know are either but Sheldon does have Asperger's and my brother, who also has it, needs structure like that too).


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe it depends on the episode... he's not written very consistently in a psychological sense.

I think he's usually INTP. The biggest reason I see that is because I see so much inferior Fe, particularly in his relationship with his mother. Also, he's constantly trying and failing to be nice, constantly hitting taboos without realizing it.

However, there are these episodes where he seems really driven, anal, future-oriented, and scheming, or where he shows more discomfort with sports or the physical than anything else. In those, he seems more IxTJ. In Socionics, I'd be tempted to say LII-Ti. 

He's mostly a collection of awful stereotypes about extreme nerds and Asperger's patients. Hilarious, though.

EDIT: Incidentally, as crazy as this seems, I would type Penny as being an ISTP, serving as an interesting foil to Sheldon and Leonard. I've noticed that she's kind of a tomboy, and has a lot of street smarts. More of an LSI-Se. 

Most people would type her as ESFP, but I get this feeling that she's an ISTP that WANTS to be an ESFP and fails. She wants to be this glamorous actress, but fails and ends up working as a waitress and hanging around nerds.

There's this impression that she's actually smart enough to understand Sheldon's thoughts/perspectives, but has a shorter attention span, and thus sees them as useless/impractical, uninteresting, etc.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

My perspective of Sheldon is ISTJ, but, and I know that I"m prolly gonna get flack for sayin this, but, I don't find that the characters in Big Bang, are really all that well developed. What makes Sheldon so entertaining to watch is that Jim Parsons does such an excellent job portraying him, but I think that the way the character is written is like, he's a characature of any type.

First of all this is why I go with Si, he has habits of doing things, because that's what he's always done. I mentioned this in the other thread about my SJ mom, like if it's not done the way she's always done it, it doesn't feel right. He has his place, his set routine, and, the fact that, yes, he does exhibit symptoms of Asperger Syndrome (but, yet again, he strikes me as a stereotypical characature of an Aspie, as well) exacerbates that need for consistent routine. 

The reason why I believe Te, despite the fact that, I've seen that some of the TJs on here don't relate to his Te, is because he thinks in terms of objective facts, rather than subjective opinions. I've never seen him assert an individual opinion that was not backed up, in some way, by objective fact. But I also see the criticalness of other people's thinking, that many have associated with Ti. I think Sherlock is a very Ti character, and he has that similar kind of criticalness toward others, and his character is high functioning sociopath, so, like Sheldon, he is very limited in his ability to empathize with others due to some kind of mental difference or disorder. I also agree with @Grandmaster Yoda's point. I've never seen a TP type impose their thinking on others, the way he does. Most people that I've known that I've considered to be TP: opinionated, yes, and some can be really really grumpy, but I never see that need to push their thinking on others.

My conclusion over all, is, I'm not sure if Sheldon is able to be typed with full accuracy. Like I said, above, I don't think the character is very strongly written, and exhibits many stereotypes associated with nerd culture, Asperger's syndrome (possibly why the creators or hesitant to admit he has AS), and the traits of someone with a thinking preference.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ponder said:


> It's hard to tell because he has Asperger's.
> 
> I'd say an odd mixture of ISTJ and INTJ.


Me too. I used to have a crush on him. But he's really a fictional display of ISTJ and INTJ. Incidentally real and unreal.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

dinkytown said:


> Definitely Ti-Fe. However, I get a strong sense of Se from this guy. So much troubleshooting. So much hyperfocus on the reality of the process. ISTP, perhaps?


I would say even ESTP. At least my ISTP friend is much more... tranquil, calmer.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> I believe it depends on the episode... he's not written very consistently in a psychological sense.
> 
> I think he's usually INTP. The biggest reason I see that is because I see so much inferior Fe, particularly in his relationship with his mother. Also, he's constantly trying and failing to be nice, constantly hitting taboos without realizing it.
> 
> ...



I recently read Socionics forum and most people type him as an ILE... However I always had him typed as an LII, even before I thought he is an MBTI INTP.

Penny is probably written as an ESFj - ESE and I think she actually wants to be Queen of the nerds. That would make sense, at least in socionics. :wink:
But the actress herself is an ESFP and as a result, her character sometimes looks like a wanna-be ESFP.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

arkigos said:


> Definitely not an INTP.
> 
> Ti operates in a void, not in this maelstrom. He abstracted nothing. He talked about stuff and problems without ceasing.


that's true but notice that he is kinda ranting on the problems he came across, basically giving a bunch of information which leads me to think he extravert his perception function.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I got all the quotes I wanted and sorry for the confusing formatting but due to video limitations in a post I had to remove all vid links:



Chest said:


> Sheldon using Te with a tiny bit of Fi:


So essentially you think he's Te because he's factual? I see what you are saying but my gut says "no" because for the lack of a better way of putting it, it feels like this is how Ti types come across when they want to pretend to be Te types. Just because you can Ti doesn't mean you can't sound Te if you get it? It just feels wrong. This is not how natural Te is like at all. He's spewing what appears to be Te-nonsense but it's really just supporting his Ti model of reality and what he has really decided is the right thing all along. These are the facts he thinks supports his vision of reality and everything else is just tossed out in favor of it. 

In the first video for example, you know the woman he's arguing with? She's a Te type. Notice how it flows so naturally from her. It doesn't feel contrived or forced at all. Also, as arkigos pointed out below me, he actually delivers a few Fe quips at the end of the clip. Same thing in the second video. He's factual yes, but facts merely support his Ti conclusions. 



arkigos said:


> @_Chest_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. For an INTP he's quite harsh and direct yes, but he's still an Fe type. One might perhaps sometimes argue that he's more of an ISTP than an INTP but it doesn't quite matter, I think. Your story about your INTJ friend is funny. I relate because I do the same lol. I hate how my ESFJ grandma always constantly asks me if I want something when I see her and I keep telling her FUCK NO, I ASK IF I WANT SOMETHING. I don't want it now, KAPISCH? We can't communicate about this at all. It's a source of great frustration from my end because it grates on my mind with how she comes in every 20 min to ask me if I want something when I am busy doing something else, and how she doesn't understand this because her Fe compels her to ask. 

Which is to say I'm not blind to common courtesy but it doesn't occur to me that some people just like the idea of being asked for the sake of good manners. I ask if there's a reason to offer something like let's say we've been out walking in the sun and someone complains they are thirsty then yes, I'll ask, do you want some water? I won't ask before there's a logical need for it. 



Chest said:


> this is what I consider a Ti-Fe user:





arkigos said:


> Definitely not an INTP.


Agreed. 



> I am not sure. I'd like other opinions on this..but when someone just goes on and on and on like this:
> 
> I figured this out, and then I figured this out, and then this person did this and I thought it was smart, then this person did this and it obviously wasn't smart, and then I figured this out and then I had this problem but I figured it out...
> 
> ...


To be honest, this guy makes me zone out too. I think one reason why is because he's not that smart lol, so the information he offers regardless of what kind of information it is (Ti logic, Te logic, whatever), is just fucking useless because it has no real bearing on anything. It's lacking in abstraction. If I were to speak to this guy it'd feel like I'm speaking to a lesser intelligent subspecies of humanity. Maybe it's harsh but it's an honest opinion. With that said yes, I see what people are saying about Ti-Fe. He has that... thing. Expression. Look. Only Ti-Fe types have it. I can't type the guy beyond some sloppy VI though. I can't listen to him. This guy is easier for me because at least he says something of value:






Very sure that he is an ISTP. He does that for the lack of a better word, Fe smile. Fe expressionism. It just looks awkward as fuck. know you hate VI arkigos, but every Ti dominant type has it to the point I wonder if they are Ti dominant if they don't. Some may have it a lot more subtly but yes, every Ti type has it to a greater or lesser degree. 



> INTP:


Yeah, I see what you mean. He seems a little undifferentiated though like, more on the Ne-spectrum. Not as Ti heavy like GRArkada for example. 



> That guy in that DOOM video reminds me of an ESTJ in my office when he just talks about EVERYTHING, none of which matters... lightly touching on this and that and this and that.... and statements about every single thing... and by brain can't follow it. It's all shallow extraverted critical statements and a list of endless exceptions and problems piling up to forever. Just today an ESTJ guy recounted his ComicCon experience and I wanted to blow my brains out. Like, 15 minutes alone on why getting a VIP pass is necessary, rip with anecdote. It feels like a cluttered room. I just want to take everything out of it and leave it empty and clean and crystalline.... and then say, "Okay, now, what is the core of the problem? Let's think this through."


Like this guy?






Quite sure he's an ENTJ. I can appreciate this to a degree, like it's amusing for a while, but at some point too much Te logic is just too much. Funnily my ESFP girlfriend gets more tired of it than I do. I can still appreciate the sarcasm behind it. 

Also in relationship to Te vs Ti and facts, this is how non-factual Te is like as in, it's Te because he's seeking *external consistency*. If A does X, then A does X. You cannot say that A does Y or that B does X. Now that is exactly what Ti does all the time. Ti doesn't care that A is A and X is X. Ti will happily state that A can also be B as long as both A and B follow the same logical axiom I just decided is logical in my mind. 

This is why this guy is Te dominant. Morpheus said he was going to do X but he really did Y. CONTRADICTION! Ti doesn't reason like that because Ti would be like, well, if X and Y operate on the same idea then it's all logical right? At least the emotional intent between X and Y were the same so therefore they are the same thing. 



> Ti operates in a void, not in this maelstrom. He abstracted nothing. He talked about stuff and problems without ceasing.


Yeah but he's also fucking dumb lol. 



> Maybe I am wrong and it is somehow ISTP... but I'd guess Te-dom, actually. I could be totally wrong, but that is the impression I have.


Another argument is ISTJ. ST anyway, I'm quite sure. 



> Lots of talk radio people are Te-doms. Trust me, they can talk.
> 
> For example, compare those two to Mark Zuckerberg... who is a Te (he starts talking at around 1:00):


Zuckerberg good example of ENTJ too. LOL, the woman who is interviewing him also. She's some Fe ego type.


----------



## AGGR3SIVE_PANDA (Jun 1, 2021)

Chingchongbingbong said:


> No


Yes


----------

